# Like the Harp?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

All harp music.....


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

A beautiful instrument, probably much neglected. I know there are harps in Brahms German Requiem. I would like to discover some nice harp music. Now you have given me one more tangent to chase in my insatiable desire for more music. And by making this post I am sure to keep this thread in my radar so I can see all the wonderful harp music recommendations besides that above, which may be the biggest harp collection out there and is certainly too big for my appetite at thie time.  A single disc set of the finest harp music, preferably with some vocals, would be great.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

I love the harp. I have a disk of harp music by bach, mozart, Beethoven etc, juxt superb! It always seems to be a 'female' instrument though. I dont know why but every youtube video of harp music I've seen features a female player.
I would love one myself, or at least to try one. (I know a person that collects them but he lives across the pond)


----------

